# Is this normal



## derrick (21 Aug 2017)

I got up at 5am Sunday morning to do a 25 mile TT?. Found it really hard, but very satisfying when it was over, but we did manage to get into the pub at 10 am for a beer and fried breakfast, then we basically had the whole day in front of us, ended up doing a bit of did. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1142742561


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Aug 2017)

It is perfectly acceptable to drink beer at times other than breakfast.


----------



## alicat (21 Aug 2017)

No - you're not meant to be enjoying it.


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2017)

My mate who won the UK masters a few years back and was 2nd this year always has a big grin on his face, when others would be grimacing. Its normal if you are good enough


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Aug 2017)

Perfectly normal mate . TT'ing is a secret tea and cake party before everyone else wakes up


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Aug 2017)

The F11/10 is a fast 10 mile TT and is normally running during the day or evenings . I notice you did an "F" course so thought i would mention it


----------

